# RaboDirect Cuts Deposit Interest Rates



## Pauliwalnuts (11 Dec 2008)

RaboDirect has cut the rate on its demand personal savings account from 4.00pc to 3.45pc on balances from €1 to €1m. The move follows the most recent ECB rate reduction of 0.75pc although RaboDirect said it was not passing on the full decrease. They really have jumped from one end of the scale to the other.


----------



## Lightning (11 Dec 2008)

Pauliwalnuts said:


> They really have jumped from one end of the scale to the other.



Big time - you can do a lot better than Rabo for on demand deposits on the market now. Their offer is no longer competitive. 

It will be interesting to see if Anglo and NR keep their higher on demand deposit rates.


----------



## adox (11 Dec 2008)

Mmm I love the ease of use of Rabo but with this latest cut I am seriously considering moving my cash when the term deposits mature in the new year.

I must read up and see what other options are out there. Rabos account is so flexible,its a doddle moving money in and out of it. Hopefully others are as user friendly.


----------



## camlin90 (11 Dec 2008)

Rabo haven't been at the races for a long time but that rate is truly pathetic. No wonder they don't have any comparisons on their site any more.

adox & others - Halifax Flexisaver is just as easy to use, and pays 5.15% - might cut too of course but hardly to such a derisory level as Rabo. 
First Active E Savings is a similar account currently paying 4.75%


----------



## adox (11 Dec 2008)

John J said:


> Rabo haven't been at the races for a long time but that rate is truly pathetic. No wonder they don't have any comparisons on their site any more.
> 
> adox & others - Halifax Flexisaver is just as easy to use, and pays 5.15% - might cut too of course but hardly to such a derisory level as Rabo.
> First Active E Savings is a similar account currently paying 4.75%



Thanks John J. I had a look at Halifax and its 5.15% up to 10k, 4% after that. Still better than Rabo though and if the account is as flexible as Rabo then I may move there.

Im sulking a bit with First Active over their latest mortgage interest rate cut(have a variable rate with them) and so dont want to give them any more business. In fact I`m looking to move that business from them.


----------



## Pauliwalnuts (12 Dec 2008)

Adox I have a Halifax Flexi Save & also a Rabo account & the Flexi  saver is probably even easier to use. Note the name Flexi. Also note that the 5.15% rate is for year one only as well as only being for the first 10k. Anglo have the best Premium Demand account at the moment @ 5.5% but they don't have online banking as far as I know so not nearly as flexible.


----------



## andyyy74 (13 Dec 2008)

I am asking myself  how long the likes of Halifax can hold their rate around 4%. 
The only reason they don´t go down with their rates must be that they could not refinance on the interbank market.
The current 1 month euribor is currently at 2,99%, 12 month euribor 3,47%. For Rabo with their AAA rating it is probably much cheaper to refinace on the interbank market instead with customer deposits. So they would not bother to much loosing customers.

But one thing is for sure...a bank that is asking lower rates for mortgages than they give for deposit accounts will go bust sooner or later as it is a loss making enterprise.


----------



## el diablo (15 Dec 2008)

adox said:


> Mmm I love the ease of use of Rabo but with this latest cut I am seriously considering moving my cash when the term deposits mature in the new year.
> 
> I must read up and see what other options are out there. Rabos account is so flexible,its a doddle moving money in and out of it. Hopefully others are as user friendly.


yes, I agree that it's so user-friendly for transferring funds in and out. My term deposit earning 5.25% has now expired and now I'm looking for a better offer too...   Halifax or Anglo me thinks...


----------



## Lightning (16 Dec 2008)

el diablo said:


> yes, I agree that it's so user-friendly for transferring funds in and out. My term deposit earning 5.25% has now expired and now I'm looking for a better offer too...   Halifax or Anglo me thinks...



Halifax? Anglo or Investec will offer you the highest rates if you want 12 months fixed. Investec if you want 6 or 9 months fixed.


----------



## el diablo (16 Dec 2008)

fungus said:


> Halifax? Anglo or Investec will offer you the highest rates if you want 12 months fixed. Investec if you want 6 or 9 months fixed.


yep, I've been considering them also but their minimum is €20,000 isn't it.


----------



## oldtimer (17 Dec 2008)

The minimum for 1 year fixed @ 6% with Anglo is €1,000, not €20,000.


----------



## Lightning (17 Dec 2008)

Exactly, which makes the Anglo offer the market leader over the Investec offer for 12 month TD. Investec are the market leader for 6 and 9 month TD's.


----------



## el diablo (18 Dec 2008)

oldtimer said:


> The minimum for 1 year fixed @ 6% with Anglo is €1,000, not €20,000.


yep, I know. I was talking about the Invested offer.


----------



## adox (9 Jan 2009)

Just a quick update to my earlier posts in this thread. Both my term deposits have matured with Rabo so all my funds are now freed up.

I opened a Fexi saver account with Halifax today. I called in to their Swords branch and it was very easy and hassle free to set up, very friendly staff and it took no time.

I`m going to put some money in a fixed term deposit early next week and am considering going with Halifax again(5.6% over 12 months) although Anglo Irish are still @6% so I may opt for them.


----------



## Lightning (9 Jan 2009)

adox said:


> Just a quick update to my earlier posts in this thread. Both my term deposits have matured with Rabo so all my funds are now freed up.



Great - switch away from Rabo's low rates. 



adox said:


> I opened a Fexi saver account with Halifax today. I called in to their Swords branch and it was very easy and hassle free to set up, very friendly staff and it took no time.



Keep in mind that it is 5.15% up to 10,000 EUR and for year one only. Better off with Anglo.



adox said:


> I`m going to put some money in a fixed term deposit early next week and am considering going with Halifax again(5.6% over 12 months) although Anglo Irish are still @6% so I may opt for them.



Why choose the lower rate over state guaranteed Anglo?


----------



## adox (9 Jan 2009)

fungus said:


> Great - switch away from Rabo's low rates.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that it is 5.15% up to 10,000 EUR and for year one only. Better off with Anglo.



Yeah I checked out the rates before opening the account. The main reason I went with Halifax is that they have online banking similar to Rabo, so moving money in and out is very easy,which is what I want. Anglo dont have this facility as far as I know.



fungus said:


> Why choose the lower rate over state guaranteed Anglo?



I still havent made up my mind on this one. I was going to go with Halifax purely for convenience.


----------



## adox (12 Jan 2009)

Decided to go with Halifax and opened a 12 month fixed account today.


----------



## Lightning (12 Jan 2009)

Good decision .. Good to see you have locked at the right time before Thursdays cut and got a top 3 market interest rate.


----------



## Pauliwalnuts (21 Jan 2009)

RaboDirect have now dropped their interest rate on Demand Deposit accounts to 3%


----------



## adox (21 Jan 2009)

Pauliwalnuts said:


> RaboDirect have now dropped their interest rate on Demand Deposit accounts to 3%



I still have some money in there and am just waiting for my Halifax online details to come out in the post so I can shift the money.


----------



## adox (21 Jan 2009)

In fact, thinking about it, i`m just going to more or less clear out the Rabo account tonight in to my everyday current account and drop into Halifax with a cheque. No reason to leave the money sitting there longer than needs be.


----------



## Lightning (21 Jan 2009)

Pauliwalnuts said:


> RaboDirect have now dropped their interest rate on Demand Deposit accounts to 3%



Shockingly low but not a surprising cut. Years ago RoboDirect were competitive when it came to interest rates. 

The Financial Regulator have correctly update the rates this time. 

Anglo Irish remain the market leader for on demand deposits at 5.50%.


----------



## el diablo (22 Jan 2009)

time for me to pull out of Rabo too.  most likely I'll put some funds into the Halifax Flexi Saver.  

any comments on this Halifax offer would be much appreciated...


----------



## eeyore2502 (23 Jan 2009)

Have some money sitting in Rabo didn't realise their rate had dropped so much.  Don't really save as such just put money in every now and again! 

Does Halifax have a minimum amount to open with and a minimum to save every month?

Thanks


----------



## Towger (23 Jan 2009)

,
You have been keeping very quiet lately. Do you have any comments on the current direction of your interest rates?


----------



## D8Lady (23 Jan 2009)

fungus said:


> The Financial Regulator have correctly update the rates this time.


Would you have a link to where the rates are listed? I've tried to find it but not having much luck. 

3% is barely better than my credit union...


----------



## el diablo (23 Jan 2009)

Why has my post been removed?


----------



## TSThomas (23 Jan 2009)

el diablo said:


> Why has my post been removed?



Checking your *Private Messages* will likely answer that question (Links on the top right of the browser window when logged in).


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2009)

D8Lady said:


> Would you have a link to where the rates are listed? I've tried to find it but not having much luck.



http://www.itsyourmoney.ie/costcomparisons.jsp


----------



## D8Lady (24 Jan 2009)

Thank you, fungus.


----------



## RaboDirect (30 Jan 2009)

@ Towger

Competition in this market offers choice. So yes, there are higher rates out there, and yes you can make the decision to only look at the rate being offered. In my opinion though, it’s important to strike the right balance between returns, how easily you can access your money when you need to and how safe your money is within the Financial Institution you’ve chosen to deposit it in. And so in that regard we still feel we have a lot to offer savers in the current market. In relation to the rate falling, unfortunately RaboDirect is not immune to developments in the financial markets and so we need to adjust rates when there are changes. 

To get a flavour of what others think about this, take a look at our latest blog and comments on same on our website:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009)

RaboDirect - It is good and refreshing to see (via your blog) that you are willing to engage in a conversation about your low rates. You make some valid points about some banks and their offers like your points that implicitly refer to the Ulster Bank on demand product. 

However, some of your statements on your website are a bit misleading. Take this line from your Blog ...



> Here's one example: A rate of 5.85% looks great, but when you see it's only offered until the 31st of March THIS year, you start wondering!



You may be talking about the market leading Investec 6 month term deposit here. Who cares if the rate (possibly) ends in March? This is not a big T&C. This is not sneaky. RaboDirect change their Term Deposit rates all the time. 

Yes, there are sneaky T&C's (like the Ulster Bank on demand product) out there but they are the exception rather than the rule. You make it sound more common than it is. 

Most savers can get a much better rate, greater safety and no sneaky terms and conditions by depositing money in banks other than RaboDirect. For example 5.00% on demand with Northern Rock with a 100% state guarantee, no sneaky T&Cs and a good history of offering near market leading rates.


----------



## el diablo (31 Jan 2009)

I'd say there's been a mass exodus from RaboDirect in the last few months with their very low rates.  I'll be pulling out next week to, still deciding what's the best alternative.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009)

el diablo said:


> I'd say there's been a mass exodus from RaboDirect in the last few months with their very low rates.



I hope so - I hope more and more customers realise that they are not getting a competitive rate and switch. 



el diablo said:


> I'll be pulling out next week to, still deciding what's the best alternative.



Do you want on demand or a term deposit? It is probably worth acting fast if you want a good term deposit rate. The ECB meets on Thursday.


----------



## oldtimer (31 Jan 2009)

I fully agree with Fungus. Rabodirect's attempt to discredit Northern Rock is pathetic. True, they have charges but only via special emergency or request. I find NR very good to deal with, there is no ''sneaky stuff'', their charges are spelt out clearly, they have 100% guarantee with British treasury and their 5% rate for an on demand on line account is now a market leader.


----------



## sue_flaherty (31 Jan 2009)

I also have moved the majority of my money from Rabo to another bank - for the moment have it in the First Active esavings plus account.


----------



## el diablo (31 Jan 2009)

fungus said:


> I hope so - I hope more and more customers realise that they are not getting a competitive rate and switch.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want on demand or a term deposit? It is probably worth acting fast if you want a good term deposit rate. The ECB meets on Thursday.



Probably a term deposit. I'm looking at Investec and will make a decision in the next few days.


----------



## rmelly (31 Jan 2009)

D8Lady said:


> Would you have a link to where the rates are listed? I've tried to find it but not having much luck.
> 
> 3% is barely better than my credit union...


 
mine paid nothing last year...


----------



## Lightning (31 Jan 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I fully agree with Fungus. Rabodirect's attempt to discredit Northern Rock is pathetic. True, they have charges but only via special emergency or request. I find NR very good to deal with, there is no ''sneaky stuff'', their charges are spelt out clearly, they have 100% guarantee with British treasury and their 5% rate for an on demand on line account is now a market leader.



Thanks. Exactly. Well said. 

Here is what RaboDirect have said about Northern Rock on their blog ...



> there are no fees or charges associated with our on demand savings account - maybe you’re already aware of Northern Rocks fees and charges on their 5% account - click here to view Northern Rocks Charges - we still feel we’re pretty competitive.



To suggest or imply that people are better off with RaboDirect than Northern Rock because of some small charges that one would assume won't impact the vast majority of Northern Rock savers is quite simply false and misleading.


----------



## pudds (31 Jan 2009)

I moved my cash from Rabbo to NR as soon as I realised they had reduced their rates so much, there are plenty of deposit guarantees out there to choose from.


----------



## camlin90 (1 Feb 2009)

fungus said:


> To suggest or imply that people are better off with RaboDirect than Northern Rock because of some small charges that one would assume won't impact the vast majority of Northern Rock savers is quite simply false and misleading.



Although safety is obviously a concern nowadays, I find it objectionable that one institution explicitly uses the possibility of another's default as a marketing strategy. 


> _How to manage your savings during a banking crisis... Some banks got downgrades in their credit ratings which means that rating agencies see increased levels of risk associated with these banks - you can read more about these downgrades here_



Regarding northern rock: If NR offer a same-day transfer facility for €25, and Rabo don't offer such a facility at all, then is it a fair comparison? 
If I really need my money out today, I might be prepared to pay €25 and be glad of the service.

RaboDirect, please clarify whether you offer a same day transfer facility or otherwise the basis you're using to justify the claim that NR's fees are higher.


----------



## RaboDirect (2 Feb 2009)

Competition is healthy. We acknowledge that. It offers choice. Ultimately depositors  choose what suits them best whether it’s the rate or a combination of rate and other features and benefits. Our intention was not to discredit any of our competitors, but rather to point out the differences when comparing offerings. In our blog post we refer to the general fees and charges that are associated with Northern Rock’s account, not specific charges. So again, our comparison is fair in that there are no fees or charges associated with our on demand account and there are with Northern Rock. 

Again, some people find our safety a reassurance, for others it’s not important.


----------



## domadd (2 Feb 2009)

Rabo were good to me for the last couple of yearsand I left my cash with them. Now that their deposit rate is 3% I will be saying goodbye. I know that the NR interest rate  will suit my requirements for 2009. The diff in interest will more than pay my Tax liability.  Thanks again Rabo.


----------



## K-Man (2 Feb 2009)

Ditto for me I'm afraid.


----------



## MugsGame (2 Feb 2009)

RaboDirect said:


> there are no fees or charges associated with our on demand account



This is untrue. From another consumer posting on your blog


> If I lose my Digipass you reserve the right to charge me an unspecified fee for it; this is buried in your terms and conditions.



Northern Rock don't have this charge (for obvious reasons) but I wouldn't support them claiming that as a competitive advantage.

Further


> Northern Rock have no charges for standard account transactions. They charge for non-standard things like express transfers.
> 
> Do RaboDirect even offer any of the extra services that Northern Rock have a small additional charge for such as interest rate certs or express EFT?


----------



## Lightning (2 Feb 2009)

MugsGame said:


> This is untrue. From another consumer posting on your blog



Good spot. I have also read on boards.ie that RaboDirect charge 25 EUR for guaranteed same day transfers like Northern Rock (and many other banks). 

Rabo - How much do you charge for guaranteed same day transfers?


----------



## RaboDirect (3 Feb 2009)

Fungus & MugsGame

The Digipass is free. Yes, we reserve the right to charge you to replace it, but we’ve never charged anyone for a replacement Digipass. This information is not hidden in our terms and conditions. It’s outlined in our security FAQs about the Digipass. 

In relation to charges, we don’t offer a Same Day Money Transfer facility and we don’t offer a Withdrawal by Cheque facility. However we don’t charge for Special Presentation of a Cheque, Copy Cheque, Copy Statement or Copy Tax Certificate.  

Rgds
RaboDirect


----------



## Lightning (3 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Rabo. 

I still strongly believe that when you compare the very seldom required Northern Rock service charges to the Rabo package with the lower interest rate - over 99% of customers are financially better off with Northern Rock.


----------



## Chuckles (3 Feb 2009)

Hi Guys/Gals!

I too am looking to move my savings from Rabo due to the drop in their rates... Just wondering why everyone is raving about NR @5% when BOI is offering 7% on their Easy Saver?

My main bank A/c is with BOI and I was thinking about transfering 3,700 into 2 seperate Joint Easy Saver A/c's (AFAIK you can have 2 A/c's if they are joint A/c's!) and then drip feeding them both with €100 a piece each month bringing them up to €5k each over 12 months... My questions on this are...

Will I get 7% on the €3800?
Drip feeding €100 into each A/c will send me over the €5k in 12 months incl. interest...Is this OK to do?
Am I mad going with the BOI Easy Saver A/c as I'll have all my eggs in one basket?

Thanks in advance?


----------



## Perplexed (3 Feb 2009)

You don't need to open 2 a/c's if the total you're putting in is €3700. You can put in €500 per month & bring your total up to €5000 in 10 months. 
If you continue to save the balance over €5k will earn an int rate of 3%.
Remember you are only allowed up to 4 withdrawals pa without incurring a penalty.
Also take note that these rates are VARIABLE ie. they can change.
You better hurry if you want to open one. I've a feeling they're on the way out !


----------



## Lightning (3 Feb 2009)

Chuckles said:


> I too am looking to move my savings from Rabo due to the drop in their rates... Just wondering why everyone is raving about NR @5% when BOI is offering 7% on their Easy Saver?



Why NR over BOI? Because the NR product is better for most savers in terms of their return. 



Chuckles said:


> Will I get 7% on the €3800?



Highly unlikely. The ECB are expected to cut rates again in March and BOI are likely to follow suit. 

Also, you will only earn interest on 500 EUR in month one, 1,000 EUR in month two etc versus the whole amount from day one with NR. 



Chuckles said:


> Drip feeding €100 into each A/c will send me over the €5k in 12 months incl. interest...Is this OK to do?



You will earn a very low 3.00% if you go over 5,000 EUR. 



Chuckles said:


> Am I mad going with the BOI Easy Saver A/c as I'll have all my eggs in one basket?



100% of your deposit is guaranteed by the Irish state who are AAA negative rated.


You are most likely to be better off with an on demand account with NR with a drip feed into an Anglo Irish regular saver account.


----------



## Chuckles (11 Feb 2009)

Thanks for te advise Fungus!


----------



## Pauliwalnuts (11 Feb 2009)

Note Rabo have now dropped their rate to 2.5% for Demand deposit accounts. Really poor rate.


----------



## RaboDirect (12 Feb 2009)

Please note that RaboDirect have only dropped their rate on the RaboDirect Business Savings Account to 2.50%.  Personal deposits in the RaboDirect Savings Account still receive a rate of 3% on savings from €1.


----------



## Deise Doll (12 Feb 2009)

Rabo has an AAA rating, anyone know what Halifax and Northern Rock ratings are?


----------



## Lightning (12 Feb 2009)

RaboDirect said:


> Please note that RaboDirect have only dropped their rate on the RaboDirect Business Savings Account to 2.50%.  Personal deposits in the RaboDirect Savings Account still receive a rate of 3% on savings from €1.



Thanks for letting us all know. 

I assume that the personal deposit account is likely to follow suit if the ECB cut rates by the expected 50 BPS to 75 BPS at the start of March.


----------



## Starbuck (25 Feb 2009)

Rumours starting to fly around that monery is fleeing this country. Shane Ross has hinted at it in the Oireactas today.
Question: If things tip over the edge here, will Rabo still be open for business? It's Rabo.ie after all....so its an Irish based wing of a Dutch bank. I wonder if it might become like NR when the run started. Nobody could get their money out!


----------



## eeyore2502 (25 Feb 2009)

Are they not guaranteed?


----------



## Deise Doll (25 Feb 2009)

Rabo is guaranteed by the Dutch Government. 100k and 200k for joint accounts.


----------



## Starbuck (25 Feb 2009)

They are. The Irish guarentee is worthless.
The Dutch one may be better, but this is Rabo.*IE*
What if the IMF freezes all Irish accounts?


----------



## rmelly (25 Feb 2009)

Starbuck said:


> They are.
> But this is Rabo.*IE*
> What if the IMF freezes all Irish accounts?


 
well they won't be freezing my mattress (I hope).


----------



## Omega (25 Feb 2009)

Starbuck said:


> What if the IMF freezes all Irish accounts?


How likely is that?


----------



## Starbuck (25 Feb 2009)

Getting likelier by the day IMHO.
The government is doing nothing to address the severity of our financial situation.
If the IMF steps in, a freeze on all deposits is probable. Otherwise the rapid exit of cash from banks would be unstoppable.

Anyhow, lets just pretend it did happen...Rabo.ie would be frozen too. Right?
Guarentee or no Guarentee. Finito.



> *Ex-Bundesbank Boss Warns Of Euro Threat *
> 
> One of Europe's most respected former central bankers has told Sky News there is a serious threat to the survival of the European single currency.
> Karl Otto Pohl, president of the German Bundesbank from 1980 to 1991, gave the warning in an exclusive interview with Sky's *Jeff Randall*.
> ...


----------



## Omega (26 Feb 2009)

I asked this question in another post (where it got lost) but perhaps it's more appropriate here:  _At the risk af appearing paranoid..... as possible hedges against a euro collapse (less likely) or Ireland leaving/being forced out of the eurozone and implementing a South America style currency devaluation (more likely?), which of these options are worth considering: (a) buying shares in euro, US$, Can$, CHF, etc. gilt edge companies (not a great time to buy, admittedly); (b) opening foreign currency accounts in Irish banks (risk of exposure to currency fluctuations - and would these accounts be safe from a devaluation anyway?);
(c) sending money abroad for family members to deposit in state-guaranted banks within euro/non-euro countries? (d) buying real assets - land, property (ouch!), etc.?
_


----------



## Daddy (26 Feb 2009)

Could accounts in the NIB be frozen by the IMF if they came in as it's owned by a Danish bank and the deposit guarantee is backed by the Danish Government ?


----------



## Omega (26 Feb 2009)

Starbuck said:


> .....Anyhow, lets just pretend it did happen...Rabo.ie would be frozen too. Right? Guarentee or no Guarentee. Finito.


According to this, NIB accounts would be treated like Rabo's, though I'm not sure what the legal basis for this would be. Many commentators seem to suggest that the IMF, etc. could freeze Irish euro accounts in these non-Irish banks.....


----------



## Ceist Beag (26 Feb 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Getting likelier by the day IMHO.
> The government is doing nothing to address the severity of our financial situation.
> If the IMF steps in, a freeze on all deposits is probable. Otherwise the rapid exit of cash from banks would be unstoppable.
> 
> ...



The IMF has already stepped in for a number of countries ... were peoples deposits frozen there too?


----------



## Daddy (26 Feb 2009)

Thanks for that Omega.

I have just posted a query in Mortgages which you might have an opinion on please.


----------



## DublinTexas (26 Feb 2009)

Maybe it's time to move banking to some other country (with SEPA payments now so easy it's actualy feasable) and as long as I declare the foreign account to revenue and pay my taxes it's actualy (currently) legal.

Has anybody done such a thing, and which bank would you suggest?


----------



## Omega (26 Feb 2009)

There was a thread on this subject.....
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=102156
I don't know anybody who has done this, though I'm currently in the process of opening a Keytrade account. However, I have heard of someone who is thinking of transferring funds abroad for a family member to deposit in a state-guaranteed bank within the eurozone.....


----------



## sulo (26 Feb 2009)

Could some one explain to me what a freeze would involve?  
If Rabo is frozen??? DOes that mean I cannot access my savings with them?


----------



## TSThomas (26 Feb 2009)

Moving way off-topic here aren't we? Certainly nothing specific only to Rabo this past page.


----------



## IrlJidel (6 Mar 2009)

Rabodirect have dropped their rates again from 3.0% to 2.5%

see here


----------



## Lightning (6 Mar 2009)

The Financial Regulator have update the RaboDirect rate as well. 

So RaboDirect are first to act after the ECB cut. Now is the time to lock before many others follow suit.


----------



## pudds (6 Mar 2009)

Now is the time to lock before many others follow suit. 		


what do you mean by that?


----------



## adox (7 Mar 2009)

pudds said:


> Now is the time to lock before many others follow suit.
> 
> 
> what do you mean by that?




I presume he(she?) means stick your money in a fixed term account before the rates are cut due to Thursdays ECB rate cut.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2009)

adox said:


> I presume he(she?) means stick your money in a fixed term account before the rates are cut due to Thursdays ECB rate cut.



Exactly. If you want a fixed term deposit then now is the time to open one before fixed term deposit rates get revised downwards.


----------



## sunrock (7 Mar 2009)

Is there still time?


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2009)

sunrock said:


> Is there still time?



Yes. 

None of the best buys term deposits have yet being withdrawn from the market but act fast. 



> 6 Months - Investec - 5.58% (Discuss here) Expires March 31st 2009
> 1 Year - Anglo-Irish Bank - 5.25%
> 2 Years - Halifax - 4.28%
> 3 Years - An Post - 4.19%
> 5.5 Years - An Post - 4.58%


----------

